# Riffe spear gun question



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a 54" Riffe and the shaft is about a foot longer than the gun. Is there a way I can get a shorter shaft so it doeant stick out so far. Or should I keep it this way. My reason I ask, this will be my first year shooting fish and I know I should get a spare shaft and would like a shorter one. I also guess spare bands would be a good idea. Any other ideas on what I should have for spare parts?

Also I hear of people talking about having to let go of a gun that has a fish on it for whatever reason. Why wouldnt you just cut the line and loose a shaft VS the whole gun??


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You should ask Riffe directly about the shaft length and I assure you a gun isn't worth your life. What I am saying is you don't just pitch the gun under any circumstances but it would be money well spent if it was a hairy situation and you had to ditch the gun.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Riffe has done a lot of testing, and their guns come stock ready to perform. A shorter shaft will mean less mass, and less mass means less penetration power.

A spare shaft is a good idea, along with a spare shock cord or two. Bands go bad over time, and the spare bands will degrade almost as fast as ones that you have on your gun. A spare band or two is not a bad idea, but you're better off just changing out all of your bands more often.

The biggest mistake we see with spearguns in general is putting off maintenance one shot too long. Replace bands often - a couple of times a year if you shoot a lot. Replace the shock cord at the first sign of a nick or crimp. Change out the bungee pigtail as soon as it starts cracking. The price ofignoring maintenance is often a lost shaft, and all of the rigging that goes with it - to the tune of $60 or more.

Jim


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Like jim said fred, change your bands a couple times a year if you shoot a lot.

As far as shaft ength, I called Riffe, and talked to one of the Riffes, wasnt July, but one of em, anyways, found out suposedly hte guns are balanced (front to back ) witht he longer shaft. I personally dont think the balance job is that great, front is still heavy and drops. She double checked and said no problem with the next size shaft down. I ordered mine from MBT with the next size shorter shaft when I bought it. Love it.


----------



## Capt Rick (Jan 6, 2008)

I rig my Riffe and all my guns with a quick release "Snap Trigger" that you can buy at any dive shop.










If you get into a situation that you need to release your line and spear you simply pull the trigger and it opens up allowing you to release your line and spear but you keep your gun.

Takea large stainless split ring ( a heavy mono loopcrimped will work too) and attach it to the gun where you would normally affix your spear line and then attach the swivel end of the Snap Trigger to the split ring as well.

Tie a small loop at the end of you spear line then pull the triggerand open up the clip end andplace it through the loopof your spear line, release the trigger so it closes.

Wrap and load your line and spear as you normally would and you're all set.

I've used this setup successfully for over 20 years without any problems.

Also a little tip on keeping your bands fresh and lasting longer, take them off between dive tripsplace them in a ziplock bag and store them in the crisper drawer ofyour refridgerator.

You'll be amazed how much longer they will last.

Also if you use bands with a metal wishbone, you can push the wishbone up into the bands while in storageto take the pressure off of the ends of the bands where they normally crack and break.

Good diving and spearfishing,

Capt Rick

Emerald Coast Reef Assn (ecreef.org)

Niceville, Florida

"Building A Better Bottom"


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I think what the captain is taliking about is a riding rig, like this.










And heres a close up of it.










The rear short rope, I always have clipped off to a d-ring on my top right shoulder, and hold the long rope that is attached to the line. and when I shoot, the shaft and line is completely disconnected from the gun, so no matter how crazy things get, I will never get my gun yanked away, or have to ever make a desision weather to let go or not. Worse case senario, I only lose a shaft.

Also, as soon as I shoot, I let go of my gun, and it is floating right above my right shoulder at arms length were I can grab it if need be to jab a pesky shark while I am pulling in my fish, or to pin the fish againts something with the kill spike I have on the end of my gun to get better control of him


----------

